# Remington 788 ejector problems



## CHANDLECTRIC (Oct 18, 2011)

I have recently had a new ejector with rivet installed , ejects unfired case fine , but the bolt wants to stick or be hard to unbolt on fired cases    . Any ideas ?


----------



## wareagle700 (Oct 19, 2011)

Are you shooting factory ammo or handloads? Have you cleaned the chamber recently?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Oct 19, 2011)

Almost definitely your chamber needs a serious cleaning/polishing.


----------



## CAL (Oct 19, 2011)

What everyone else has said plus you just might have a little rust in the chamber also.Give ya 100.00 for that old gun!


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Oct 19, 2011)

*788 ejector problem*

This problem is with factory and handloads, a friend looked at the bolt and said the rivet was protruding too much and was  leaving a mark on the case.. .  This a  7mm 08 carbine and it is more accurate than my 7mag sendero !


----------



## wareagle700 (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you mean extractor? If so, its is possible it was installed wrong and could be binding on the case head when lifting the bolt.


----------



## ScottD (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you mean it is hard to open after you fire a case?

The 788 has 9 small locking lugs on the rear of the bolt.  They are notorious for not liking hot loads, especially in the .308's and 7mm-08's.

The first sign of over pressure in a 788 is hard bolt lift.  Since the lugs are at the rear of the bolt, even factory loads on the hot end can cause hard bolt lift.

They are super accurate rifles - mine is a 7mm-08.  but, be very careful about overloading.


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Oct 20, 2011)

yes  extractor...factory loads are still hard to to lift the bolt,   I checked another 788 bolt face and the extractor looks smaller and thiner ??


----------



## jglenn (Oct 20, 2011)

if the gun did not do this before the extractor was put in then I'd look seriously at it

if the rivet is too high it could be binding on the round trying to turn it as you lift the bolt

take it back to the smith


----------

